# Old Town



## turbinedude (Jan 25, 2013)

Dont see much discussion about OLD TOWN apartments.
folks any comments/+ve/-ves about all the low rise apartments in OLD TOWN?
2 bed is going for 120-130...
Does this include chiller fee?
please comment on traffic/amenities etc
thanks


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Old Town just refers to a small area in Downtown Dubai. I believe many of these building include chiller, but it will be building specific.

It is all Emaar, you are walking distance from the mall and many restaurants


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

OK area if you are keen on western ghettos (I hate them)

pools are free but you pay for the gyms

walking distance of DXB mall so everything on your doorstep but all in a very sterile environment

suits some


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It isn't a Western ghetto insomuch as an affluent ghetto.

But yes, a bit sterile. 



Jumeirah Jim said:


> OK area if you are keen on western ghettos (I hate them)
> 
> pools are free but you pay for the gyms
> 
> ...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Chiller fees

Most of the buildings in downtown include chiller fees in the rent so you will not need to pay. Your agent will/ should know better.

There are some new buildings being handed over to landlords too. you may want to look into that.

Traffic

Can be pretty bad on the weekends.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> It isn't a Western ghetto insomuch as an affluent ghetto.
> 
> But yes, a bit sterile.


I am trying to figure out where the non-sterile areas are. It is not like this town has areas with real character.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> I am trying to figure out where the non-sterile areas are. It is not like this town has areas with real character.


Maybe Jumeirah area where you might have a lion living next door....


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Bur Dubai.

Karama

Parts of Deira.

Take the metro down to BurJuman and get out and walk around, especially toward the creek. You'll find the character you're looking for. When I get tired of yet another evening in a fancy restaurant in a 5-star hotel, or plodding along the endless marble floors of a fancy mall, I head to Bur Dubai, have dinner at Special Ostadi (amazing Persian kebabs) and take a stroll through the souks and the little Hindi temple hidden behind the ruler's court/mosque complex. 

If you're looking for an 'I'm definitely living in a different country' flavour and not Miami or Phoenix in the desert, yet without the crowds and traffic and noise of the older parts of Dubai, you'll find it Jumeira, Umm Suq, Mirdiff, Garhoud and an assorted range of areas scattered on the other side of the airport.

In all fairness despite my earlier comment I don't subscribe to the sterile vs 'character' divide. Bur Dubai has character but you wouldn't catch me living there and I'd take the relative peace of Downtown any day. I love my building in the Greens. And there's a tranquility to the Meadows and Arabian Ranches which is well appreciated. The Marina is full of bustle and home a diverse range of nationalities as well. 

I did go through stages of thinking Dubai was nothing but artificial glamour but now I've come to appreciate the huge range of offerings and choices available to me. I do think it's a shame that more people in New Dubai don't venture to the older parts of town or sniff out the interesting ethnic restaurants and communities tucked away in Deira, but at the same time I don't like it when people sneer at New Dubai either and forget that it offers a very high quality of life for its residents. 







fcjb1970 said:


> I am trying to figure out where the non-sterile areas are. It is not like this town has areas with real character.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

turbinedude said:


> Dont see much discussion about OLD TOWN apartments.
> folks any comments/+ve/-ves about all the low rise apartments in OLD TOWN?
> 2 bed is going for 120-130...
> Does this include chiller fee?
> ...


I love living in Old Town, because:

I love my apartment
I love my garden
It takes me five min to get to work
There are always taxis 
Every morning I come outside I sigh because it is tranquil and lovely with the beautiful buildings, gardens and those bushes with red and pink flowers (called...?)
The gym with an olympic size swimming pool is ten min walk away
The location is perfect for having guests with Dubai Mall, Souq Al Bahar and the Fountains ten min walk away
I do not have to tear my hair out in frustration over the JBR traffic and ongoing, never ending construction work
(But can rather take a short cab ride there on the weekends)
The Emaar community service actually works well
It is close to the airport

Did I mention I love my apartment and my garden?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Bur Dubai.
> 
> 
> In all fairness despite my earlier comment I don't subscribe to the sterile vs 'character' divide. Bur Dubai has character but you wouldn't catch me living there and I'd take the relative peace of Downtown any day. I love my building in the Greens. And there's a tranquility to the Meadows and Arabian Ranches which is well appreciated. The Marina is full of bustle and home a diverse range of nationalities as well.
> ...


That was really the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Calisthenia said:


> I love living in Old Town, because:
> 
> I love my apartment
> I love my garden
> ...



We will be neighbours as our family is moving there. I did not have much of a say in selecting the place really. I would rather live in Index but I was voted down GOOD. You know that FACE someone gives you when they dont like a place ? Yeah happened with me. :-(

I hope I like it. I dont like traffic and I am sure I am getting some there no doubt. I could not care less really about the views, though we are getting pretty damn good views of khalifa and the fountains, but I was thinking what is the point in seeing a bunch of tourists staring at a building every single day ?. I just hope the place is sound proof.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Calisthenia said:


> I love living in Old Town, because:
> 
> I love my apartment
> I love my garden
> ...


Sounds nice to you live in an apartment block, if so what's the name of it please and what street are you on?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> We will be neighbours as our family is moving there. I did not have much of a say in selecting the place really. I would rather live in Index but I was voted down GOOD. You know that FACE someone gives you when they dont like a place ? Yeah happened with me. :-(
> 
> I hope I like it. I dont like traffic and I am sure I am getting some there no doubt. I could not care less really about the views, though we are getting pretty damn good views of khalifa and the fountains, but I was thinking what is the point in seeing a bunch of tourists staring at a building every single day ?. I just hope the place is sound proof.


The traffic is not really bad, on weekends there can be a bit of a crunch right at the mall but if you stay in the far lanes it is not bad. The one thing to avoid like the plague is using the Burq Khalifa exit at the end of the day. There are two parking garages that all exit onto that roadway and it can be a disaster, just take the longer way onto business bay and turn right on Emaar at that time of day.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Canuck_Sens said:


> We will be neighbours as our family is moving there. I did not have much of a say in selecting the place really. I would rather live in Index but I was voted down GOOD. You know that FACE someone gives you when they dont like a place ? Yeah happened with me. :-(
> 
> I hope I like it. I dont like traffic and I am sure I am getting some there no doubt. I could not care less really about the views, though we are getting pretty damn good views of khalifa and the fountains, but I was thinking what is the point in seeing a bunch of tourists staring at a building every single day ?. I just hope the place is sound proof.


I initially looked at towers as I thought I liked the European style apartments, but when I first came to Old Town I fell instantly in love with it. I agree with fcjb, traffic is not bad and I´ve never been stuck when going to and coming from job in the morning. And why would anyone be staring at tourists...? You´re supposed to be looking at the Burj.  Are you close to the fountains? I´ve heard some people get some noise from them so I hope your place is not very near them... 



stamboy said:


> Sounds nice to you live in an apartment block, if so what's the name of it please and what street are you on?


There are numerous varieties of apartment layouts in Old Town so there´s no use in looking at one street or area in particular. I checked out 5-6 before I found the perfect one and all were different. Just got lucky with the garden though. 



fcjb1970 said:


> The traffic is not really bad, on weekends there can be a bit of a crunch right at the mall but if you stay in the far lanes it is not bad. The one thing to avoid like the plague is using the Burq Khalifa exit at the end of the day. There are two parking garages that all exit onto that roadway and it can be a disaster, just take the longer way onto business bay and turn right on Emaar at that time of day.


+1


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> Old Town just refers to a small area in Downtown Dubai. I believe many of these building include chiller, but it will be building specific.
> 
> It is all Emaar, you are walking distance from the mall and many restaurants


I'm going to be working in Emaar Square. I've googled the map and cannot see if it's possible to walk from the Metro Station at Burj Dubai or Dubai Mall without going outside. 

It may seem a strange question but I'm concerned about the heat in July / August. I'm due to start work once my work visa has been approved and would prefer not to get a car.

Many thanks


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

stamboy said:


> I'm going to be working in Emaar Square. I've googled the map and cannot see if it's possible to walk from the Metro Station at Burj Dubai or Dubai Mall without going outside.
> 
> It may seem a strange question but I'm concerned about the heat in July / August. I'm due to start work once my work visa has been approved and would prefer not to get a car.
> 
> Many thanks


I think these days you might be able to walk from Emaar Square directly into the Metro-Dubai Mall walkway. Honestly, though, if you cannot handle walking from Emaar Square to the Metro even on the hottest day of summer you should not be moving here. It is pretty much right next to the Metro and not more than a 5 minute walk.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> I think these days you might be able to walk from Emaar Square directly into the Metro-Dubai Mall walkway. Honestly, though, if you cannot handle walking from Emaar Square to the Metro even on the hottest day of summer you should not be moving here. It is pretty much right next to the Metro and not more than a 5 minute walk.


Thanks that's fine then. 

I just read a few people saying the heat is too much and they have to go from apartment to air-con car to car park and air-con office as Metro and walking too hot.

I've never experienced 40c+ and 50c has worried me reading some of these threads, but from what you say I'll be fine :fingerscrossed:


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

stamboy said:


> I'm going to be working in Emaar Square. I've googled the map and cannot see if it's possible to walk from the Metro Station at Burj Dubai or Dubai Mall without going outside.
> 
> It may seem a strange question but I'm concerned about the heat in July / August. I'm due to start work once my work visa has been approved and would prefer not to get a car.
> 
> Many thanks


I work in Emaar Square (well, boulevard Plaza) and you can walk through the Dubai Mall. There is a little staircase in the corner of parking section 1J that leads to the street - Emaar square is just across the road

RE: old town - a lot of the apartments are EXTREMELY dark. It's gorgeous outside, but inside there is a lot of dark wood, many have small windows and all-wall balconies, so you need to be very careful which apartment you take.

Old town island is more expensive but the finishing, kitchens and bathrooms are a lot nicer, although you wont get a garden

My issue is that I can't stand electric hobs or shower curtains so I'm in Old Town island, which isn't great if you have have a doggie (which I do!)


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Calisthenia said:


> I love living in Old Town, because:
> 
> I love my apartment
> I love my garden
> ...


Evening,

Can you please share the details of the gym with Olympic size pool please?
I guess i'll be looking for a flat around there..
Cheers


----------

